# Crimp VS. crush



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

just wondering how many people with conditioners actually crimp or crush and what works the best for drying the fastest


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

Around here the high humidity makes it essential to CRUSH. Crimping just doesn't get by anymore. The best way to do it is with Circle C rolls, and then lay the swath out wide as you can get.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ditto to what Iahaymakr said. Love my Circle C rolls.

Forecast changed slightly the other day so I started mowing a little after 2pm, got done around 5.

Had Father rake it the next day about noon, baled at 5. All of it went 16-18% moisture.

Neighbor mowed the same morning I did but 5 hours earlier, tedded it the next morning, raked the third day, and didn't get it all baled till the fourth as he said the low spots were still tough. Has the same mower I do, but with stock rolls.

Already had several times the last few weeks I went out and checked it in the AM but it was already to dry to rake as I got sidetracked with the cows, help or whatever and had to wait for the dew on the third morning to rake.

Like em enough that the next set will be the full Circle C package with the airbags instead of just recovering the OEM ones.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i went from rubber ticor rolls in a case ih to steel rolls in a macdon 
i just dont see super conditioner rolls im my future for a while yet


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I assume you are mowing alfalfa? How do the circle C rolls work in grass hay?


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

I have to agree with you guys 100% on the Circle C Rollers. They have saved my arse more than once this year. Laid down some 3rd crop beautiful alfalfa the other morning and baled it at 16% the following day. Everyone elses hay got rained on. As far as Circle C rollers in grass, they are the ticket for a sudan grass than gets a pretty large stem. 20-25 psi crushes the stem and can even break it into a couple pieces sometimes. I have never dried Sudan grass that quick.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone out there use circle c rollers in bermuda grass?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

how do those circle c rollers work in regular thin bladed grass i know they will crush stemmy stuff but always wondered about the grass


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Can't honestly say on the grass. All my stands are Alfalfa/orchard mix so even on the grassier stands, the grass is still drier than the Alfalfa.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

The Best way to use the Super Conditioner in fine stemmed grass is buy using extremely high air pressure in the bags. We have timothy customers in Ellensburg, Washington and Alberta, Canada that run in excess of 80lbs of pressure. It takes that kind of force to crack the stem and the nodes. High pressure also makes the product very soft! That alone can add more value than fast drying.

It is always good to hear the success of the Super Conditioner Owners. I get to hear the same stories year after year from customers all over the globe. Thanks to Dan, Marty and Tyler for your support.

Here is some fun information I have gathered over the past few years.








Undocumented drying records.

All of the times given, are feedback from very excited Super Conditioner owners, so I figure there could be a small exaggeration factor.








I would like to add to this list if anyone can.

Times must be from the time the hay is first cut to the time the first bale of storable hay is made.

ALFALFA: 
1 to 2 ton per acre: 18hr Minnesota/Oklahoma Small Bales 16%
2 to 3 ton per acre: 28hr Washington Small Bales 17%
2 to 3 ton per acre: 44hr Washington/Texas Big Bales 14%
Alfalfa Grass Mix: 
2 plus ton per acre 22hr New York Small Bales 16%
Orchard grass:
2 plus ton per acre 16 hr California Big Bales ??
Timothy:
4 ton plus per acre 22 hr Washington Small Bales ??

Mel


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

will the circle c rolls fit any mower and what is the approx. cost ?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You can go one of two ways:

1: Send your old ones in to be trued and recovered with their pattern. Use your stock tension system. Seems to work very well, that was the route I went. Had a special at the time which was free shipping. I had $2500 in them and was worth every penny.

2: Use a set of their rollers which are thicker walled and I imagine heavier shafts. With the rolls they make you can use their air bag system for tension which allows much more pressure to be applied. Air bag system _cannot_ be used with recovered stock rollers. Around $8500 I believe. This is what I'll be installing in my next mower.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i dont think they will want to cover these rolls that i have which are steel on steel and its a new mower this year so not sure i can afford $8500 ish but thanks for the info anyway


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Another example of how well the Circle C rollers work.

Went to brunch Sunday morning, got back and greased the discbine, left around one or so to mow hay in the next county. Got there, talked to the owners son for a bit so might have been closer to 2 before I even started. Getting dark around here these days a little after 8.

Spent Monday morning making phone calls then after lunch running around the county seat seeing if the wife qualify's for Medicaid or something while we are waiting for her disability to come thru. With with her pre-existing conditions I would have to hit the lottery to ever buy insurance for her.

Anyways, about 5 or so I wanted to take a look at the new hayfield I just planted, from there went and checked the hay, was way too dry to do anything with. Originally when I mowed Sunday with as late in the summer as it's getting here and with dews lasting till noon or later I figured I'd be lucky if it got under 20% by Wednesday afternoon as they are calling for rain that night.

So, was dry in just a little over 24 hours, had a high of 78 Sunday, a high of 76 today, but your shoes still got wet walking thru the yard at noon today. Course we had a pretty dry spell in August as well so this isn't as heavy as my normal last cutting, but even the ends which are one of the low spots in the field so it's some of the heavier hay in the field and gets run over repeatedly as I mow back and forth, was already too dry.


----------

